# Kurt Rosenwinkel



## JPMike (Feb 8, 2013)

I did a search around this topic of the forum and found no thread, about the one and only, Kurt Rosenwinkel. The past 2 years I have been obsessed with this man. He has to be one of the most influential jazz guitarist of our time, he probably advanced jazz guitar more than Sco and Metheny 2 years ago. He can swing like a true cat but he can also play that modern jazz like a true pioneer. He is a true genius, the way he perceives and plays music is like a 2nd nature to him. Probably, one of the few jazz artists that have established so strong compositions after the Real Book's standards. I have to admit he is my fave guitarist by far. 

A few videos:



Playing some Coltrane tunes.



If you like search for more.


----------



## JSanta (Feb 8, 2013)

Never heard this version of Giant Steps! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 8, 2013)

So far (listened to about 5 youtube videos over the past few months, few of my friends are obsessed with him) - I dont really understand the hype around him and Wayne Krantz honestly; but then again im not a big Scofield fan either.. American jazz just seems so "selfish" in their improvising in my opinion, which is why I listen to Japanese jazz more than anything (Artists like Masahiro Andoh, Issei Noro, Yuji Toriyama) which they really add a "story" to their improvising; its not just going through exercise-like shapes.

The first video you posted is the first of his I actually liked.. I guess like Guthrie Govan, If I check out his actual albums rather than the "hit" youtube videos, I'll see the true genius of the guy.. Cause honestly I didnt like Guthrie at all from the "shred" videos but checking out his actual written songs, hes one of my favorites now.

Whats the most well-rounded Rosenwinkel album? Or album he's played on?


----------



## bondmorkret (Feb 9, 2013)

Kurt is the man! Love his take on modern jazz guitar.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 9, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> So far (listened to about 5 youtube videos over the past few months, few of my friends are obsessed with him) - I dont really understand the hype around him and Wayne Krantz honestly; but then again im not a big Scofield fan either.. American jazz just seems so "selfish" in their improvising in my opinion, which is why I listen to Japanese jazz more than anything (Artists like Masahiro Andoh, Issei Noro, Yuji Toriyama) which they really add a "story" to their improvising; its not just going through exercise-like shapes.
> 
> The first video you posted is the first of his I actually liked.. I guess like Guthrie Govan, If I check out his actual albums rather than the "hit" youtube videos, I'll see the true genius of the guy.. Cause honestly I didnt like Guthrie at all from the "shred" videos but checking out his actual written songs, hes one of my favorites now.
> 
> Whats the most well-rounded Rosenwinkel album? Or album he's played on?



I can't tell you about Wayne Krantz, since I am not a big fan of him either but I can tell you about KR. 

Well, KR is definitely not using exercise-like shapes, his ability over the guitar is beyond imagination. I bet a few people can see and use that fretboard as well as him. He is more than capable of actually telling a story, than a lot of jazz musicians of our time. His ability on playing chord melodies is phenomenal. 

I would recommend "The Next Step", "Heartcore", "Deep Song" albums. Actually, I would recommend every release he has made. Plus the latest album "Start of Jupiter". 

check this out:


----------



## celticelk (Feb 9, 2013)

With respect to Wayne Krantz, what I really like about his playing is that it's non-idiomatic. Rosenwinkel and the other "young lions" of modern jazz guitar may be incredibly inventive and musical within their idiom, but they're still solidly *jazz* guitarists - it's not all that far off from the generation that preceded them. Krantz doesn't sound anything like that. In fact, I have a hard time pinning down direct stylistic antecedents for what he's doing. That's not to say that there aren't any, but they're certainly not the usual suspects.

Nick, I'm intrigued by your distinction between American and Japanese players in terms of soloing narrative. At the risk of derailing the thread, could you provide some examples of the latter?


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 9, 2013)

Pat Metheny mentions Kurt whenever he is asked who he likes to listen to nowadays. That's a pretty solid endorsement.


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 9, 2013)

Kurt is certainly talented, but his stuff just doesn't really grab me for some reason.
On the other hand, i don't understand how anyone can't dig this:


----------



## JPMike (Feb 10, 2013)

^
It's maybe I don't like Wayne's tone, I am not a single coil strat clean tone guy, actually I can't stand crystal-ish spanky cleans, I am more on the warm side of clean, think of Kurt, Lage, Adam Rodgers, etc. His playing is lovely though.


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 10, 2013)

JPMike said:


> ^
> It's maybe I don't like Wayne's tone, I am not a single coil strat clean tone guy, actually I can't stand crystal-ish spanky cleans, I am more on the warm side of clean, think of Kurt, Lage, Adam Rodgers, etc. His playing is lovely though.



That makes sense- sometimes you can appreciate what someone is doing musically, but you don't dig the sounds they're using to do it.


----------



## JPMike (Feb 11, 2013)

shadowlife said:


> That makes sense- sometimes you can appreciate that someone is doing musically, but you don't dig the sounds they're using to do it.



It's true, there are quite a lot beasts out there but their tone is awful. Always to my ears, it's really subjective as far as tone goes.


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 24, 2013)

Kurt's a great guy. He did a clinic a while back and I took some notes--if anyone's interested I'll post them (re-typed of course, as my handwriting is shit).

You heard of Ben Monder by chance? He and Kurt are by far my favorite modern jazz guitarists--though, Ben is a bit more 3rd stream than jazz.


----------



## JPMike (Apr 13, 2013)

Kurt and Allan sharing the same stage!


----------



## bondmorkret (Apr 16, 2013)

Kurt is amazing, and probably the most famous 'young' jazz guitarist at the moment. God only knows how he'll be playing when he's an old cat!


----------



## Cosmic Junglist (Apr 19, 2013)

Forever and always


----------



## forshagesan (May 18, 2013)

Party on Wayne! Party on Kurt! 
My two all time faves
Radically traditional Kurt
and just plain radical Wayne


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (May 29, 2014)

I know this is pretty much a necro bump but I had to post this video up on YouTube because of the line that ends this song. ....ing beautiful. Starts at 7:47

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yW7kKqXpkC0


----------



## kung_fu (May 30, 2014)

One of my fav guitar vids on youtube:



Check him out with "Human Feel". Great solo on this one!!


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 2, 2014)

Wonderful player- his album with the OJM...  


Also, Nick, I would also be grateful to have some examples of the narratively based improvisation you mentioned- one of my biggest problems concerning finding jazz music I like is that many artists get all over the place until I myself get lost in the music (and not in the good way...) 

By the way, if anyone has any other albums similar to this one to recommend me, I'll be extremely happy


----------

